# Advantage of DCC?



## rctoyguy (Apr 25, 2012)

Are there real advantages to DCC for a small N-Scale layout? I'm preparing to build about a 6'x3' layout for me and my son to tinker with - I remember the hassel of track power switches for different areas of the track (I had a layout years ago) so I wanted to look into DCC. But considering the cost, is it really worth it?

What do YOU do with DCC on your N-Scale layout?
I'm guessing sound, which is something I think would be awesome on a layout, doesn't really happen in N-Scale since there isn't room for speakers in the engines.
Turnout control - doesn't that add a whole new layer of cost, plus remembering the address of each one?
Run multiple trains at once, have lights on even when train is stationary, OK - cool enough - but is that it?


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

It really depends I think mainly on how many locos you are intending on using and jhow complex you make your layout. Figure out these questions then this will help you make a decision!! A simple layout with 1 or 2 locos I'd stay DC anything beyond DCC is far more enjoyable for both operation and realism!!

Pat


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Actually, a number of people here have put sound into their N-scale locomotives. You can't necessarily rule that out.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Some of the advantages I see would include...simplified wiring (no real need for blocks anymore), the ability to creep along at a slower speed, and having two trains going in two different directions. 

Chad


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Sound In N is quite doable!
Just takes a little work on some locos and engines!
You would be suprised how small the speakers are!

DCC has hundred's of advantages over DC. Almost all the new equipment is DCC ready or equiped.


----------



## gambrinus (Jan 26, 2012)

The cost of DCC is not high IMO. I'm using an NCE Powercab on my N scale layout and it's worth the realism it adds if you like to operate a railroad rather than run a train around a layout. (Yes I considered a DigiTrax Zephyr, but decided on the Powercab).
With DCC it's easy to run more than one train on the same track, and if you want to run a consist of locomotives its the way to go.
My N-scale layout is roughly 7 x 3 and contains enough sidings and a yard so that DCC was worth it.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

rctoyguy said:


> Are there real advantages to DCC for a small N-Scale layout? I'm preparing to build about a 6'x3' layout for me and my son to tinker with


Not sure I can answer the question because I don't know how many engines you want to run at once and/or what the layout looks like. I mean, if it's just an oval with one engine, well I guess you don't need DCC.

But - it's not like you can't upgrade to DCC when you want to. After learning what DCC can do, you can decide later to buy the parts required to upgrade.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

I enjoy my DCC system, it's virtualy unlimited as to what you can do. Sound, lighting effects, turnout control, turntable control (if you have one). Ease of setup and use, expansion, if you can think of it, you can do it with DCC. Plus, you KNOW sooner or later your layout will grow in size! You can buy a starter set like the Digitrax Zephyr or NCE system fairly cheap and expand on it from there, like adding wireless throttles, etc.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

*You could start with.....*

Again a good answer to your question depends on how complex this layout is going to be but.....you can start with DC, especially if you're talking only one train.

Then, if you decide to build and make it a permanent thing, you could put on a DCC system. As far as track connections go, there are only two wire connections, just like DC. (Of course you'll want to be aware of reversing loops and such)

Adding a decoder to your loco later is not that big of a thing. You could do it yourself if you're reasonably good with a soldering iron, and a couple of the guys here will do it for a very reasonable price, or you could have your local hobby shop do it for you. Depending on what Loco you have, and how old it is, it may already be "DCC Ready" 

Jim


----------



## rctoyguy (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks guys... I'll have to look more into the sound options. At this point, I have zero N-scale items, and if I go DCC (which I probably will), I plan to only buy DCC equipped or DCC ready locos. Looking at pricing for them, they don't appear to be that much more than I remember non DCC locos being "back in the day".

I'm afraid to ask of the advantages/preferences between DCE and Digitrax - the little bit of time I spent in the LHS, they guy was big on Digitrax.

Correct me if I'm wrong - either system will do the same things and be compatible with any DCC decoders, right?

I'd love to see the 7x3 layout - I'm still determining exactly where the layout will be in my basement. The spot I'd really like only allows about 6' by 3.5' - but I do have an option of another space that would open up about 10x4 (orginally thinking HO so I made a deal with the wife for that spot)


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Everything! LOL. For a small layout of that size, not really unless engough room is provided for more than one engine and if Sound is a must. DCC/Sound is becoming more and more available to us N scalers.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

rctoyguy said:


> I'm afraid to ask of the advantages/preferences between DCE and Digitrax - the little bit of time I spent in the LHS, they guy was big on Digitrax.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong - either system will do the same things and be compatible with any DCC decoders, right?


Right. I think the real difference is the user interface (kind of like MAC verse Windows).

There have been a number of threads of Digitrax verse NCE. So better to read those than get this debate started again.

I have a small switching layout in HO, 18inch by 6 foot (the new layout is 2 x 16ft) and DCC is really the way to go. On the small switching layout I have four engines which can go anywhere independent of where any of the engines are (both can be on the same piece of track). I have had two operators running this small layout.

If you do not have a DC power pack then go DCC to start. This way you don't need to convert latter.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

frankly i think dcc is the wave of the future. its endless what a person can do with dcc, dc limits you to alot of fun a person cant have with dc..

I believe even if one still has a smallish layout and they still want to enjoy a loco with sound and all the bells that come with dcc then by all means go for dcc.

If you go dcc it does make wiring that much easier. 

Remember you will never ever hear one person that has dcc say (i wish i went dc) but you will hear a person that went dc say ( i should have went dcc)


----------



## spookyac47 (May 1, 2012)

The decision to go with DCC involves various factors. First and foremost, DCC can be daunting for some because of the learning curve . . . but that depends on whether or not one wants to just use the basic functions or get wrapped up in making a DCC locomotive strut and dance. If one is willing to take the time to read and ask questions of those who have more experience, DCC is a great thing to have.
My first exposure to something similar was a club I joined that already had CVP RailCommand, not quite DCC but command control that allowed individual control of locomotives. Eventually the club converted to Digitrax DCC . . . Digitrax because a committee researched the various manufacturers and did a presentation to club members. Majority felt Digitrax was the way to go. Therefore, when I got my system, I too went with Digitrax. That does not mean it is better than other systems . . . it does mean that is what I invested my money in and I don't have a lot to spend to experiment by buying and selling different systems. My Digitrax system (Super Chief) and the clubs systems (Super Chiefs) have been pretty reliable.
But, I have an advantage . . . I am an electronics engineer with a degree in Computer Science . . . so DCC is a gotta' have for me . . . even though I'm older than dirt(yes, old people (65) can understand and use DCC).
I got the Super Chief because it is able to read CVs, among other reasons. Plus, I wouldn't have to worry about expanding in the future because the Super Chief was pretty well featured.

Don
Lower Arizona


----------

